# Owner Handled Point!!



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I took Camo in the Anderson SC shows over the weekend. On Sat. I was clueless on how to move him. It may look easy..... IT IS NOT!

Some wonderful people who have lots of experience, gave me advice and showed me what I was doing wrong. It was amazing what a difference a few tweaks can make. We practiced and practiced and on Sunday, when I went in, I felt confident. I was still nervous but made it through. 

Camo took 1st in his class, Winners dog and best of opposite for a single point win!! I was sooooooo happy I litterally started crying but had to suck it up to go back in the ring! I will handle this dog from now on!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Keep up the good work. it is more fun when you do it yourself!


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

YAY Melissa!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you guys looked Great doing it!!!!!!!!!!
It was so much fun hanging out with you over the weekend!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Ya'll!!! It was awesome! It does feel better to do it yourself!

Catherine... same here! Cant wait till Greenville! <---- You guys did a great job too!


----------

